# Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!



## maveric2005 (25. November 2013)

*Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Hi Leute.

Ich bin über die PCGH seite auf die Cyber Monday aktionsseite  gestoßen. Ich muss schon sagen is ne klasse sache. Man hat zwar wenig zeit da die Produkte immer recht schnell vergriffen sind,
aber ansonsten echt super.

Nun wieder zum eigendlichen Thema 

Ich habe auf dieser seite aufjedenfall bisschen rumgeschaut und mir ist aufgefallen das HEUTE (25.11) um 17:30 Uhr der BenQ XL2420T im Angebot  ist!!!

er wird dann für 2h stark vergünstigt Angeboten.

Hier findet ihr ihn.

  https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005XZBMTU/...GQ431EAXF9AN4&

und nicht vergessen Schnellsein Lohnt sich.

Wer den  BenQ XL2420T  nicht kennt hier die gröbsten daten:


Gaming Is In The Details!

Der XL2420T untermauert BenQ´s Glauben an seine Aussage "gaming is in the details": Das Display wurde in Kooperation mit Counter-Strike Pro-Gaming-Legenden entwickelt, um ein einzigartiges, noch nie da gewesenes Gaming-Erlebnis der Extraklasse zu bieten. Die Details stecken nicht nur in den Funktionen, sondern auch im Design - und das kann sich sehen lassen!
Exklusives Gemeinschaftsprojekt mit renommierten Counter-Strike Legenden


Als Zielsetzung galt es, einen ultimativen Gaming-Monitor zu kreieren, der auf die Bedürfnisse von Gamern eingeht, um Ihre Gewinnchancen zu maximieren. Der BenQ XL2420T entstand deshalb in Zusammenarbeit mit den prominenten Pro-Gamern Tommy “Potti” Ingemarsson, Emil “HeatoN” Christensen, Abdisamad “SpawN” Mohamed, Michael “ahl” Korduner und Christer “fisker” Eriksson, deren jahrelange Erfahrung äußerst wertvoll für die Produkt-Entwickler von BenQ war.

Der völlig neue Black eQualizer sorgt für den totalen Überblick

Eine schlechte Sicht auf dunkle Szenen kann selbst den besten Spieler um den Sieg bringen! Der Black eQualizer bietet hier die absolute Kontrolle und Einsicht in dunkle Bild-Bereiche, ohne helle Details überzubelichten.

Speziell entworfener S Switch: schnelle Kontrolle und Navigation

Der XL2420T kommt mit einem stylishen S Switch daher. Diese ausgereifte Fernsteuerung verfügt über drei Vorauswahl-Tasten, die persönliche Bild-Einstellungen für die Bereiche Gaming, Business und Entertainment sowie deren Speicherung ermöglichen. Ein schnelles und einfaches Navigieren über den Scroll-Button direkt am S Switch sowie über die Präferenz-Tasten 1-2-3 macht Schluss mit mühsamen Anpassungs-Prozessen und sorgt für die nötige Kontrolle!

Individuelle Anpassung der Bildmodi

Mit dem Anzeige-Modus ist der sofortige Wechsel zwischen diversen Bildschirm-Formaten von 17" (5:4), 19" (5:4), 19" Wide (16:9), 21.5" Wide (16:9), 22" Wide (16:10), 23" Wide (16:9) bis 24" Wide (16:9) möglich. Und die Smart Scaling Funktion skaliert den Bildschirm-Inhalt frei auf jedes beliebige Format. Absolute Flexibilität also für die bestmögliche Sicht im Spiel!


Spielen wie ein Pro - mit dem exklusiven FPS Modus!

Der speziell durch HeatoN und SpawN voreingestellte FPS Modus bietet stets die optimale Mischung aus Helligkeit, Kontrast, Schärfe und Farben in FPS-Spielen, so dass das Aufspüren des Gegners und dessen Verfolgung - selbst in unüberschaubaren Situationen - ein Leichtes ist! Und dank der nunmehr zwei Modi-Varianten - FPS1 (für Counter-Strike 1.6) und FPS2 (für die ursprüngliche Counter-Strike-Version) - gelingt die perfekte Kombination aus Form und Funktion, mit denen der Gamer immer einen Schritt voraus ist!

144Hz Refresh Rate für nahtlose Bildübergänge

Eine Bildschirmanzeige, die sich 120 Mal in der Sekunde aktualisiert, führt niemals zu visuellen Verzögerungen zwischen den Aktivitäten in der virtuellen Spiel-Welt und deren reeller Darstellung. Die Hyper-Speed-Video-Processing-Technologie sorgt für fesselnde Action in Echtzeit.


Schnelle 1ms GtG Reaktionszeit

Eine schnelle Reaktionszeit von 1 ms (GtG) bedeutet Geschwindigkeit ohne Abstriche: Keine lästigen Schlieren-Effekte, keine dramatischen Verzögerungen bei den Bildübergängen, keine Artefakte. Ein klarer Vorteil, wenn´s d'rauf ankommt!


----------



## Westcoast (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Danke für die Info. cyber monday gibt es manchmal gute sachen für wenig geld, aber auch oft wenig interessantes.
den BenQ XL2420T gibt es auch schon lange auf dem markt und der BenQ XL2411T hat bessere farben und ist schneller.


----------



## SiQ (25. November 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. cyber monday gibt es manchmal gute sachen für wenig geld, aber auch oft wenig interessantes. den BenQ XL2420T gibt es auch schon lange auf dem markt und der BenQ XL2411T hat bessere farben und ist schneller.



Jup vllt kommt der ja auch noch in den Sale


----------



## maveric2005 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Ist es nicht so das der BenQ XL2420T das selbe pannel drinen hat wie der XL2411T ??? Es gab doch eine Refreshed version vom BenQ 2420T , die alte version hatte 120hz
die neu jetzige 144 hz

In den USA haben die beiden versionen verschiedene typbezeichnungen nur hier in EU sind sie gleich geblieben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*



maveric2005 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so das der  BenQ XL2420T das selbe pannel drinen  hat wie der XL2411T ??? Es gab doch eine Refreshed version vom BenQ  2420T , die alte version hatte 120hz
> die neu jetzige 144 hz
> 
> In den USA haben die beiden versionen verschiedene typbezeichnungen nur hier in EU sind sie gleich geblieben.


 
PCGH hat bei BenQ nachgehakt:



> Wir haben bei Benq nachfragt, ob man den Unterschied zwischen XL2420T  (144 Hz) und XL2420T (120 Hz) im Handel erkennt. Benq antwortet uns wie  folgt: "Auf der Verkaufsverpackung steht beim neuen Modell 144 Hz drauf.  Beim Onlinekauf hilft im Zweifel nur der Blick in die technischen  Daten."


----------



## aloha84 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Was heißt jetzt "sau günstig"?
Achso und bezieht sich das Angebot auf die neue oder alte revision, bei amazon steht nur 1ms Reaktionszeit?!


----------



## maveric2005 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Das angebot zum  BenQ XL2420T  bezieht sich auf die neue 144hz version  das ist ja gerade das gute daran 

so wie sich die preise beim  Cyber Monday  bisher verhalten haben schätze ich so um die 30% Günstiger als normal. Das finde ich schon n gutes angebot wenn man knapp 110 € Sparrt


----------



## Duvar (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Also ich habe mal die Preise verglichen bei aktuellen Teilen die gleich ablaufen, wenn ich bei Geizhals.de vergleiche ist da kaum Sparpoential...
Habe ich irgendetwas übersehen? Die Rabattzahlen in % haben ja als Ausgangspunkt die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung, nur kein Laden hat die Teile so teuer wie die UVP vorgibt.
Beim besagten Monitor wird sicherlich stehen UVP 550€+ und dann kp 40% Rabatt und 2h lang für 350€ zB (Zahlen frei erfunden, habe jetzt also nicht die Prozente ausgerechnet), 
sollte jedoch verdeutlichen worauf ich hinaus will.
Wie gesagt vllt übersehe ich auch was, weil sehe diese Aktion zum ersten mal, wäre froh über eine Aufklärung.


----------



## maveric2005 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Duvar so stimmt es nicht ganz 

Die aktion ist so strukturiert das die besagten % vom derzeitigen Amazonpreis ( meist auch der günstigste im netz ) und nicht von der UVP abgezogen wird.

Zb habe ich gestern Rasierklingen gekauft die im normalen handel knapp 10 Euro gekostet hätten auf geizhalz knapp 9 euro und auf amazon auch 9 euro. Über diese aktion hab ich aber dann nur knapp 5 euro gezahlt was 40% entspricht 

also sehe ich schon viel sparrpotential


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*



maveric2005 schrieb:


> Das angebot zum  BenQ XL2420T  *bezieht sich auf die neue 144hz version*  das ist ja gerade das gute daran
> 
> so wie sich die preise beim  Cyber Monday  bisher verhalten haben schätze ich so um die 30% Günstiger als normal. Das finde ich schon n gutes angebot wenn man knapp 110 € Sparrt



Ich glaube das stimmt nicht. Der Link, der im Startpost genannt wurde und den auch du verwendet hast, zeigt nur die Hälfte der Produktbeschriebung an.

Hier habt ihr die vollständige Darstellung. Dazu kommt noch, dass in der Produkbeschreibung in einer Zwischenüberschrift von einer _"144Hz Refresh Rate für nahtlose Bildübergänge"_ gesprochen wird, in der näheren Beschreibung aber 120 Hz genannt werden: _"Eine Bildschirmanzeige, die sich 120 Mal in der Sekunde aktualisiert, ...".

_Wie ich weiter oben geschrieben habe, müsst ihr beim Onlinekauf genauer hinschauen.

PCGH hat heute den Test zum Benq XL2420T mit 144 Hertz veröffentlicht. Da werden auch die Verbesserungen zum 120Hz Modell geklärt und in der Testtabelle werden beide gegenübergestellt. Der XL2411T ist auch dabei. Mit dem beim Cyber Monday angebotenen 120Hz Modell ist im Gegensatz zum  2411T laut der Tabelle auch Downsampling mit der Auflösung 3840x2160 möglich. Wenn der Schirm dann 250€ statt 350€ kostet, ...


----------



## maveric2005 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

ich denke das die beschreibung einfach nur nicht ganz aktuell ist. Denn es steht ja in der beschreibung das er 144hz hat die aussage " 120 wiederholungen pro sekunde " sind denk ich noch von der alten beschreibunb.

Und ich denke auch nicht das amazon das alte model verkauft  wenn du die bewertungen liest merkt man das das neue model ausgeliefert wird


----------



## X2theZ (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

ja, ich hoffe, dass sie jetzt nur mehr die neue revision ausliefern.
hatte nämlich vor ca. 3 wochen einen bestellt und hab die alte revision (120 hz) bekommen. 
waren vielleicht noch restbestände des alten 2420t auf lager.

hab ihn natürlich nicht behalten und sofort zurückgeschickt. bezahl ja nicht die selben euros
für ein älteres modell


----------



## maveric2005 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

jo logisch  würd ich natürlich auch nicht.

Aber hab von einigen gehört die den BenQ XL2420t bestellt haben das sie die neue Version bekommen haben 

da wird das bei dir warscheinlich ein restbestand gewesen sein.


----------



## X2theZ (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

auf diese rezensionen beruhten auch meine hoffnungen ^^

zwischenzeitig hat amazon ja aber auch schon die produktbeschreibung geändert (1ms)
und sollte jetzt nur mehr die neue revision ausgeliefert werden.

wenn der preis im blitzangebot ordentlich runter geht, ist das sicherlich ein tolles angebot


----------



## denyo62 (25. November 2013)

servus leutz , 

wie siehts en aus mit der 3d Fähigkeit mit einer AMD Karte ? 3d vision scheint ja unterstützt zu werden ... aber aiesiehts aus mit HD3D ??


----------



## obc26 (25. November 2013)

Servus leute hab auch ma ne frage ich such ein 27 zoll monitor fur bf4 und world of warcraft im mom hab ich 60 hz acer und wenn ich wow zocke habe ich da so flimmern und kleine mikro rukler oder nachlader wie auch immer man das nennt.
So nun hoffe ich wenn ich mir 120 oder 144 hz hole das sich das deutlich bemerkbar macht  
Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen max 500 euro .
Und welchen vorteil gibts es mit nem 144 vs 120 hz  mfg


----------



## SiQ (25. November 2013)

obc26 schrieb:


> Servus leute hab auch ma ne frage ich such ein 27 zoll monitor fur bf4 und world of warcraft im mom hab ich 60 hz acer und wenn ich wow zocke habe ich da so flimmern und kleine mikro rukler oder nachlader wie auch immer man das nennt. So nun hoffe ich wenn ich mir 120 oder 144 hz hole das sich das deutlich bemerkbar macht  Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen max 500 euro . Und welchen vorteil gibts es mit nem 144 vs 120 hz  mfg



Falscher Thread.


----------



## Merowinger (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

und wer hat sich den monitor geholt?


----------



## LuGz90 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

unmöglich da was abzugreifen. gleich bei 0 sec "in den warenkorb" gelegt. Denk da ist irgendein Bot drin...


----------



## LuGz90 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

ja man, ich hab ihn noch für 299 bekommen  stand auf der Warteliste


----------



## Merowinger (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

ja ich hab einen bekommen.. eigentlich ein wunder wobei -16% jetzt nicht soo toll sind. Naja ich kann ihn ja noch immer zurückschicken wenn mir die 24 Zoll zu klein sind!


----------



## LuGz90 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

also ich finde das Angebot schon ziemlich der Hammer, hab mit deutlich weniger gerechnet. Klar sind es "nur" 16% aber die meisten Angebote richten sich nach der UVP wodurch die Pozentzahl dadurch ziemlich hoch ist. Aber im Preisvergleich sieht man dass es schon ein spitzen Angebot ist. (56€ Ersparnis)

BenQ XL2420T, 24" (9H.L7PLB.QBE/9H.L7PLB.DBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Merowinger (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Also jetzt um das klarzustellen... man erkennt erst wenn der Monitor das ist und 1ms auf der Verpackung steht das man den neuen Panel hat?


----------



## maveric2005 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*



Merowinger schrieb:


> Also jetzt um das klarzustellen... man erkennt erst wenn der Monitor das ist und 1ms auf der Verpackung steht das man den neuen Panel hat?


 
Also im normalfall bekommst du immer den neusten BenQ XL2420T zugeschickt. Das problem ist das die abundzu noch altbestände mit lagernd haben. Ist aber kein problem. Da wenn der falsche kommt einfach kostenlos zurück und bekommst nen neuen


----------



## Merowinger (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Ok also auf das 1ms achten. Alles klar danke.


----------



## X2theZ (26. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

außerdem sind folgende unterscheidungsmerkmale auf der verpackung ersichtlich:
140hz (statt 120)
und die "flicker-free"-funktion wird auch auf der verpackung beworben (das hatte die alte revision auch nicht)


----------



## maveric2005 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Da hat X2theZ wohl recht 

Ich habe leider keinen BenQ XL2420T bekommen bei der aktion... die waren alle sofort weg : / schade aber zu weihnachten wird er sicherlich gekauft


----------



## X2theZ (26. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

verfolge einfach noch die "cyber-monday"-woche weiter.
teilweise kommen angebote 2 oder sogar 3 mal vor.
muss aber nicht.


----------



## LuGz90 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Hallo Leute,
wollte euch nur nochmal kurz in Kenntnis setzen.
Also es ist definitiv die neuste Version die ausgeliefert wurde. Hab 144 Hz, Flicker free und 1ms auf dem Karton stehen. Ich muss sagen er gefällt mir super. Hab gleich ein Testprogramm von PRAD drüberlaufen lassen um zu überprüfen ob Pixelfehler oder dunkle Bereiche vorliegen. Das war nicht der Fall. Mein Vorgängermodell war der Samsung 931bw Syncmaster. Der Unterschied ist hierbei wie Tag und Nacht. 
Hab mir zusätzlich auf benq.com noch Benutzereinstellung von z.B. Grubby oder SpawN geholt, da ich leider nicht so wirklich einen Plan von den Einstellungen habe. Ich weiß auch gar nicht wieso viele dieses TN-Panel so niedermachen. Also ich finde die Farben super und der Blickwinkel geht auch völlig klar. Man muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich im direkten gerade davor sitze. Vlt ist das auch nur die Sicht eines Laien, aber mir gefällt er sehr gut und CS:GO läuft übelst flüssig!! Freue mich schon BF4 mal auszuprobieren.
Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (27. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*



> Ich weiß auch gar nicht wieso viele dieses TN-Panel so niedermachen.  Also ich finde die Farben super und der Blickwinkel geht auch völlig  klar.


Stell doch mal einen IPS-Monitor daneben, der richtig eingestellt ist. Wie zum Beispiel den Eizo Forris FS2333. Dann weist du warum viele kein TN-Panel mehr wollen. 



> Hab mir zusätzlich auf benq.com noch Benutzereinstellung von z.B. Grubby  oder SpawN geholt, da ich leider nicht so wirklich einen Plan von den  Einstellungen habe.


Wirklich schwer ist das eigentlich nicht. Windows 7: _Startmenü --> Suchfeld --> dccw.exe --> Enter
_Und schon kannst du dir deinen Monitor einstellen, bis dir die Farben zusagen.


----------



## maveric2005 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*



LuGz90 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wollte euch nur nochmal kurz in Kenntnis setzen.
> Also es ist definitiv die neuste Version die ausgeliefert wurde. Hab 144 Hz, Flicker free und 1ms auf dem Karton stehen. Ich muss sagen er gefällt mir super. Hab gleich ein Testprogramm von PRAD drüberlaufen lassen um zu überprüfen ob Pixelfehler oder dunkle Bereiche vorliegen. Das war nicht der Fall. Mein Vorgängermodell war der Samsung 931bw Syncmaster. Der Unterschied ist hierbei wie Tag und Nacht.
> Hab mir zusätzlich auf benq.com noch Benutzereinstellung von z.B. Grubby oder SpawN geholt, da ich leider nicht so wirklich einen Plan von den Einstellungen habe. Ich weiß auch gar nicht wieso viele dieses TN-Panel so niedermachen. Also ich finde die Farben super und der Blickwinkel geht auch völlig klar. Man muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich im direkten gerade davor sitze. Vlt ist das auch nur die Sicht eines Laien, aber mir gefällt er sehr gut und CS:GO läuft übelst flüssig!! Freue mich schon BF4 mal auszuprobieren.
> Grüße


 
Find ich super das er dir so gefällt 

Ich finde den BenQ XL2420T auch für den gaming bereich am besten.

@ painkiller  IPS Panels werden meist nicht fürs gaming bevorzugt wegen dem bekannten IPS glitzern  und nen IPS mit 144hz zu finden is auch immer recht schwer


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*



> @ painkiller  IPS Panels werden meist nicht fürs gaming bevorzugt wegen dem bekannten IPS glitzern


Ich hab den Eizo FS2333 und LG IPS235P schon sehr oft aufgebaut, eingestellt, und damit gespielt. Ein extremes IPS-Glitzern wie bei den älteren IPS-Monitoren ist mir nicht aufgefallen. 
Und das ein IPS-Monitor nicht bevorzugt wird, stimmt so auch nicht. Bestes Beispiel: Fnatic und mTw
Beide Clans spielen auf dem Eizo Foris FS2333. Du kannst dir ja mal einen Test durchlesen: PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2333-BK

Klar haben 144Hz ihren Vorteil bei Shootern. Dagegen sage ich ja auch gar nichts. Es ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, was er kauft. Aber IPS als nicht gaming tauglich zu bezeichnen, ist halt schlicht und ergreifend falsch.


----------



## LuGz90 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Wer das letzte Mal leer ausgegangen ist und sich für den XL2420T interessiert.

!!!!Cyber-Monday: MORGEN um 17:00 Uhr steht der Benq sicherlich wieder für 299€ drin.!!!!


----------



## haii91 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*



LuGz90 schrieb:


> Wer das letzte Mal leer ausgegangen ist und sich für den XL2420T interessiert.
> 
> !!!!Cyber-Monday: MORGEN um 17:00 Uhr steht der Benq sicherlich wieder für 299€ drin.!!!!


 
Woher weißt du das ?


----------



## LuGz90 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

hab da so eine Magische Kugel wo ich manchmal reinschaue.

Nein Quatsch, du kannst doch die Angebote knapp einen Tag vorausschauen, indem du dich bei den aktuellen Angeboten nach links durchklickst, da steht dieser dann irgendwann


----------



## maveric2005 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG

BENQ XL2420T GERADE WIEDER für 299 drinen !!!


----------



## getsomenuts (29. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

1sec nach 17 uhr und Platz 1 auf der Warteliste...


----------



## Stread (29. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Um 17.02 ist das schon viel zu spät. Aber YEAH ich habe einen bekommen.


----------



## getsomenuts (29. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*



LuGz90 schrieb:


> ja man, ich hab ihn noch für 299 bekommen  stand auf der Warteliste


Wie schnell hast du da Nachricht bekommen? Per Mail oder muss ich jetzt vor dem Fluss sitzen bleiben und warten?



Stread schrieb:


> Um 17.02 ist das schon viel zu spät. Aber YEAH ich habe einen bekommen.


Könntest du bitte abspringen? ^^


----------



## Stread (29. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Zu spät, ich habe ihn schon gekauft und die Bestätigung bekommen 

Aber wenn du Platz 1 bist solltest du ihn auch bekommen.

Edit: Und hast du ihn bekommen?


----------



## mülla1 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

war es denn dieses mal der neue 144 hz oder der alte 120 hz? beim letzten mal ging das aus dem angebot nicht ganz hervor


----------



## getsomenuts (29. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Ich flipp aus! Ich sitze die ganze Zeit davor und warte und plötzlich steht oben in der Ecke mein Vorteil/Blitzangebot/Super Preis/blabla ist abgelaufen!

Ich habe aber keine weitere Benachrichtigung erhalten, man ich könnt ausflippen!


----------



## Stread (29. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Autsch, das ist bitter.

Verlinkt wardieser hier
Ich nehme also an es ist der 144Hz mit 1ms.

ich sehe gerade der ist auf normalem Wege nicht mehr lieferbar, haben sie alles ausverkauft.
Wenn ich doch einen 120Hz bekomme schicke ich den eben wieder zurück, oder lasse den gegen das andere Modell austauschen, auf der Webseite steht ja klar 1ms mit 144Hz.


----------



## mülla1 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*



Stread schrieb:


> Autsch, das ist bitter.
> 
> Verlinkt wardieser hier
> Ich nehme also an es ist der 144Hz mit 1ms.
> ...



owei...
guck mal was bei amazon steht:

"144Hz Refresh Rate für nahtlose Bildübergänge

144Hz Refresh Rate für nahtlose Bildübergänge
Eine Bildschirmanzeige, die sich 120 Mal in der Sekunde aktualisiert, führt niemals zu visuellen Verzögerungen zwischen den Aktivitäten in der virtuellen Spiel-Welt und deren reeller Darstellung. Die Hyper-Speed-Video-Processing-Technologie sorgt für fesselnde Action in Echtzeit." 

na watt denn nu?! 

wenn du weiter runter scrollst... bei der produktbeschreibung steht das


----------



## getsomenuts (29. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Amazon Hotline sagt: Pech gehabt war wohl ein Technischer Fehler wegen Überlastung des Systems. Das nenn ich mal Support


----------



## Stread (29. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Dann schau mal den Titel des Produkts an müllä: Da steht 1ms, außerdem wurde hier im Thread schon gesagt dass der neue verschickt wird.

getsomenuts: Was denkst du wieviel Hunderte/Tausende da mitmachen? Die werden schon genug Beschwerden bekommen weil es nach 1sec schon ausverkauft ist


----------



## getsomenuts (29. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Ist halt auch nicht unbedingt im Interesse von Amazon das zu viele Leute einen günstigen Preis bekommen...

Wie auch immer, ich hab immerhin 299€ gespart XD


----------



## maveric2005 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Ich hab ihn diesesmal auch direkt bekommen  den BenQ XL2420T  

und ja es werden die neuen modele verschickt


----------



## maveric2005 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*



Stread schrieb:


> Autsch, das ist bitter.
> 
> Verlinkt wardieser hier
> Ich nehme also an es ist der 144Hz mit 1ms.
> ...


 
Jop es werden definitiv die neuen BenQ XL2420T modele ausgeliefert.

Natürlich kann es sein das noch ein altbestand im lager ist aber das ist normal kein problem. umtauschen und fertig.

Wer von euch hat sich denn jetzt eigendlich alles einen geholt?


----------



## dickerteufel (30. November 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Ich gleich am Montag. Zum zocken ist der Monitor absolut zu empfehlen. Ich hatte zuvor ein 60hz Monitor und komme mir momentan vor wie ein Cheater


----------



## Merowinger (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Ja ich auch am Montag. Habe auch die neuere Version bekommen. Habe ihn noch nicht ausgepackt... warte auf die neue graka und NT


----------



## Stread (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Hat den von euch schon jemand ausgepackt und ausprobiert? Habt ihr das gleiche Problem?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/307317-benq-xl2420t-kein-bildmodus-zur-auswahl.html


----------



## gorgi85 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Mal ne kleine Frage, ich bin am grübeln ob ich mir den BenQ XL2420T kaufe, oder den ASUS VG248QE der hat auch 144Hz und angeblich schönere Farben. Wieso ist der eigtl so viel billiger als der Benq ? Liegt das an den neuen Features vom Benq oder ist der BenQ XL2420T einfach so viel besser ?


----------



## Merowinger (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

So ich habe ihn noch immer nicht ausgepackt da meine graka wahrscheinlich morgen erst kommt aber.. nur um sicher zu gehen.... auf der Verpackung steht 144Hz, flicker free, 1ms etc etc... jetzt habe ich eine top aktuelle review gesehen wo der eigentlich genau über das Gerät spricht jedoch redet er immer von XL2420TE... daher das E macht den Unterschied.

Auf meinem steht auf einem Sticker XL2420T...  weiter unten dann XL2420-B..  gerfertigt Sept. 2013.. aber nirgends XL2420T-E ??  Könnte das vielleicht irgendwer aufklären?

Aja und für alle die noch immer hadern... laut diesem Tester ist der Unterschied von dem 144Hz zum 120Hz gewaltig da nicht nur die Hz mehr sind sondern der Bildschirm auf viel bessere kräftigere Farben haben soll bzw neue Optionen wie "Flicker Free" das für mich sehr interessant ist. Laut dem Tester gibt es keinen wirklich Grund mehr sich einen IPS zu holen ausser man ist profesioneller Grafiker etc...     naja hier der Link BenQ XL2420TE 144Hz Gaming LCD Unboxing & Review - YouTube

Edit: Ich glaube ich habe die Antwort gefunden: "The XL2420TE in Europe is the XL2420T, I know it's stupid  We have two XL2420T in Europe one is 120Hz and the other one is 144Hz. The 144 is the american TE."


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

mir erscheint der BenQ XL2420T nicht günstig oder ich habe in der produkbeschreibung das 3DVision-set übersehen.

rechnet man das nämlich mit ca. 130€ auf die veranschlagten 360€ für den 24 zöller drauf, ist man bei knapp 490€.

für 499 €  bekommt man schon den asus vg278hr inkl. nvidia brille und in 27 zoll.




(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## tornado2 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Also ich habe den BenQ XL2420T nun endlich bekommen und muss sagen er ist sein geld wirklich wert. Wenn man sich etwas hinsetzt um ihn richtig einzustellen bekommt man einen Ultra Guten Gaming Monitor . Die Farben sind Grandios und man hat ein absolut Schlierenfreies Bild.

Ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen. 

Nur als info.

Out of the Box ist er sehr hell eingestellt und der FPS1 modus ist aktiv. Das ist gewollt so da er dadurch für viele Shooter so eingestellt ist das man in dunklen ecken immernoch gegner sieht. Da wird bewusst auf farbtiefe verzichtet. Man kann ihn aber auch so einstellen das er einem IPS in nichts nachsteht und dazu noch die 144HZ

Ich hoffe das der BenQ XL2420T bald wieder im angebot ist damit ich mir einen 2. hollen kann  

Grüsse.


----------



## haii91 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*



tornado2 schrieb:


> Also ich habe den BenQ XL2420T nun endlich bekommen und muss sagen er ist sein geld wirklich wert. Wenn man sich etwas hinsetzt um ihn richtig einzustellen bekommt man einen Ultra Guten Gaming Monitor . Die Farben sind Grandios und man hat ein absolut Schlierenfreies Bild.
> 
> Ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen.
> 
> ...


 
das kann ich bestätigen.
meine these ist wenn der bildschirm flicker frei ist, erzeugt es für den konsumer weniger stress. habe mit dem bildschirm jeden tag mindestens 12 stunden in betrieb. und fühle mich trotzdem gut.


----------



## maveric2005 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*

Aufgepasst !!! Morgen ( 29.12.13 ) um 10:00 Uhr kommt der Große bruder BenQ XL2720T stark vergünstigt bei den Blitzangeboten.

Ich werde dafür einen extra thread aufmachen genau wie diesen hier . !!!

hier der link

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BN1PNY8/......c-1_3647_af5c5cba?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf


----------



## bprolikeme (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*



maveric2005 schrieb:


> Aufgepasst !!! Morgen ( 29.12.13 ) um 10:00 Uhr kommt der Große bruder BenQ XL2720T stark vergünstigt bei den Blitzangeboten.
> 
> Ich werde dafür einen extra thread aufmachen genau wie diesen hier . !!!
> 
> ...



hi, ich habe mir den BenQ XL2720T fuer 330 schon gekauft, bei den letzten Aktion.
Hab grad ein Thread aufgemacht, ob sich der  BenQ XL2720T überhaupt lohnt. 
Man liest ja ziemlich viele schlechte Reviews darüber.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/311627-benq-xl2720t-amazonaktion-330-euro.html


----------



## maveric2005 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ultra Gaming BenQ XL2420T heute ab 17:30 sau günstig !!!*



bprolikeme schrieb:


> hi, ich habe mir den BenQ XL2720T fuer 330 schon gekauft, bei den letzten Aktion.
> Hab grad ein Thread aufgemacht, ob sich der  BenQ XL2720T überhaupt lohnt.
> Man liest ja ziemlich viele schlechte Reviews darüber.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/311627-benq-xl2720t-amazonaktion-330-euro.html


 
Hi Hatte auch einen Sammelthread diesbezüglich des BenQ XL2720T aufgemacht  kannst ja auch mal reinschauen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-xl2720t-27-morgen-ab-10-00-sau-guenstig.html


----------

